

How did my password reset link expire so soon? - cardiffspacemon

I asked for a password reset, and got the email, and clicked through. It said &quot;Unknown or expired link.&quot; instead of letting me enter a new password. I reviewed the email I received, and made certain that iOS had not accidently added the period after the URL to the URL. Is there something wrong with password recovery at the moment?
======
gus_massa
Try contacting the moderator dang by email to hn@ycombinator.com . It's the
preferred method and it's usually faster and more reliable because sometimes
they don't find the thread. (It's midnight now, you may have to wait until USA
working hours.)

~~~
cardiffspacemon
It turns out I created the reset link from one machine and followed it from
another. This allowed a condition to exist that could not possibly exist if I
had used just one machine. The moderator explained it to me and now I'm back
in business.

